# Выбор инструмента



## milovskij (17 Мар 2010)

Заинтересовали четырех голосные баяны фабрики "Зонта" (Белоруссия). Очень похожи на Юпитера. Кто что может подсказать по их звучанию поведению в эксплуатации? Заранее благодарен!


----------



## SibBayan.ru (18 Мар 2010)

Не берите. Полная ерунда по механике, а по звуку ещё хуже :biggrin:


----------



## ze_go (26 Мар 2010)

А у Плиговки вроде ничего звучит... под него, небось, "вылизывали"...


----------



## mjnh (26 Мар 2010)

Влад Плиговка на Зонте уже не играет. Сейчас у него итальянец.


----------



## zet10 (26 Мар 2010)

Я раньше тоже "Зонту " продавал, очень много жалоб поступало по качеству (летели голоса, механика), а цена у них за 5 тыс. евро переваливает, мне кажеться что за эти деньги лучше итальянца взять (кстати будет полный аналог по характеристикам "Юпитеру-Люксу")


----------



## Liliya (17 Авг 2010)

Как говорит мой бывший учитель все инструменты сделанные в СССР или в России, сделаны на танковом или самоварном заводе :accordion: так что лучше покупать либо итальянцев, либо немцев, ну или на худой конец чехословакский инструмент


----------



## Новиков Игорь (17 Авг 2010)

Ваш учитель так мог говорить только об аккордеонах , а вот уж о баянах , уж извините, совсем не в тему!


----------



## bombastic (17 Авг 2010)

Да, баяны все только у нас! 
У них аккордеоны баянные делают,
но Русский баян можно только здесь найти.


----------



## acco (17 Авг 2010)

Что-то я не понял по поводу "но Русский баян можно только здесь найти" ?
При заказе аккордеона или баяна из Италии можно заказать любую настройку.. на выборке также можно заказать настройку как у Юпитера. 
В чем же может быть разница еще? Разве, что, в баянах на левой нет регистров (на дорогих Юпитерах кажется есть).


----------



## Jupiter (17 Авг 2010)

У "Зонта" в настояшее время "плавает" аккорд из-за плохой "посадки" на резонаторы и летят голоса из-за качества тех же резонаторов,как правильно пишет vit74 и механика ,включая переключения регистров,особенно подбородков, желает оставлять лучшего. Так что из баянов -Юпитер или аналог Юпитера(то есть,даже "левые наши "Юпитера" получше Зонты и итальянцев) или же итальянца,что по цене выйдет ,если хороший итальянец, так же как и двухгодичный Юпитер...
"На вкус и цвет товарища нет",но аккордеоны я бы брал итальянские,а баяны всё же наши,российские.


----------



## bombastic (18 Авг 2010)

Тембр в левой, особенно аккорд и выборка(а сейчас уже делают 2 голосную выборку с 8 регистрами) у итальянских моделей
нету и в помине, тем более у большинства итальянцев "косяки" в левой- она просто разваливается и много другого. а поцене все таки наши дешевле, если в эквиваленте цена-качество.
Если я бы и брал баян то только Юпитер


----------



## alexis (19 Авг 2010)

Не берите ни в коем случае!Я бы его даже бесплатно не взял!

Развалюха, а не Zonta!

По другому не назовёшь. А сейчас там вообще некому делать похоже их!


----------



## zontazb16 (19 Авг 2010)

Я не берусь защищать фабрику и её осуждать, но я учусь в колледже в Гомеле, где полно и Юпитеров и Zont. Я играл на том и на этом. Zonta и красивее, и звучит лучше, и играть на ней приятнее. Но качество...оставляет желать лучшего. Первые баяны (2004-2005) ещё ничего, а сейчас и цену подняли и качество ухудшилось. У меня знакомый, мало что 9000$ выложил, так ещё по 100$ рабочим на руку дал, но там конечно аппарат!


----------



## luca (29 Дек 2011)

В линейке моделей Зонта нет инструментов за 9000$. 
Что касается остального, то абсолютно любой производитель ломается. Смотреть нужно фактам в глаза, а не верить комментам на форумах где каждый без проблем может зарегистрироваться под 5ю именами и палить из-за угла в чужую продукцию. У русских (особенно хохляцкого происхождения) к сожалению принято не свой хвалить, а чужой поливать. На сегодняшний день на этих инструментах играют много знасенитых людей: Заслуженный деятель искусств России, профессор, кандидат искусствоведения, декан Санкт-Петербургского государственного Университета культуры и искусства, лауреат "Золотой Книги Отечества" Николай Кравцов, Заслуженный артист Республики Беларусь, профессор, заведующий кафедрой баяна и аккордеона Белорусской академии музыки Николай Севрюков, Победитель международных конкурсов Александр Чуев (Греция), победитель международных конкурсов, баянист группы «Аппаратчик» Юрий Тарасенок, Победитель международных конкурсов, руководитель ансамбля «Лирица» Трофим Антипов, к слову сказать Плиговка всё что можно было выиграть, выиграл на баянах Зонта.


----------



## ze_go (29 Дек 2011)

zontazb16 писал:


> Zonta и красивее, и звучит лучше, и играть на ней приятнее. Но качество...оставляет желать лучшего


блин, а где пол-литра, чтоб подобное понять?:biggrin:


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (29 Дек 2011)

luca писал:


> В линейке моделей Зонта нет инструментов за 9000$.



А какже тогда вот эти баяны?
http://www.muztang.ru/index.php?categoryID=595


----------



## luca (11 Янв 2012)

где там написано Zonta? За цены которые выставляют инет магазины, фирма производитель ответственности не несет.

Если у кого есть реальный интерес купить баян, скиньте мне в личку запрос, я дам телефоны Профессоров и именитых исполнителей которые на них играют, Вы сможете пообщаться с ними лично, а не читать бред: "Я слышал, мне говорили, и т. д."


----------



## Павлов (26 Дек 2013)

Подскажите, какие баяны сейчас считаются лучшими по звучанию, помимо Юпитера? В частности,интересно какие отзывы о баянах Русич и Мир? Может есть какой нибудь "табель о рангах" качества звучания баянов? Речь конечно о многотембровых баянах


----------



## uri (27 Дек 2013)

На мой взгляд сейчас нормальные инструменты делает только Баринов и акко. Баяны "мир" и ему подобные это тяжелые некачественные инструменты...


----------



## Новиков Игорь (27 Дек 2013)

А мне всегда нравились старые тульские баяны. В школе ,еще играл на белом,как у В.Темнова(потом и его попробовал ). Глубокий бас,сочный аккорд и в правой звук ,как русская песня,ну цельнопланочные ,конечно.
А все,что потом - эти России, Юпитеры ,Акко и т.д. так у них ,мало от баяна то уже. Это достойные музыкальные инструменты ,но далеки они от истинного русского баяна,каким его создали. Прогресс и т.д. все понятно. Но вот на скрипках играют столетиями ,и ничего так звучит и народ ходит на концерты. А на баянистов я и сам перестал ходить , ибо - либо смурь несусветная с обязательным истязанием инструмента ,либо половина концерта с фанерой (минусовкой- по нынешнему)Мне это не интересно. Пальцами бегать научили,эмоции на лице изображать тоже, а слушать то и нечего !


----------



## uri (27 Дек 2013)

хм, по моему эти 2 понятия неотделимы друг от друга.баяны этих фабрик и звучат отлично и механики у них на уровне.а вот тульские баяны, к сожалению уже давно потеряли и в качестве и в звуке...смотрел в прошлом году "мир",такое ощущение что просто от балды собирали.комплектующие то может и итальянские,но так их изгадили...про ответ и про качество голосов уж молчу...по моему просто стыдно за такие деньги делать такие инструменты...


----------



## Павлов (30 Дек 2013)

Получается ,конкурентов у Юпитера по звучанию нет :unknown:


----------



## ze_go (30 Дек 2013)

Павлов писал:


> Получается ,конкурентов у Юпитера по звучанию нет


получается, так... только фабрики Баринова, разумеется...


----------



## Jupiter (30 Дек 2013)

ze_go писал:


> получается, так... только фабрики Баринова, разумеется...


 :good:


----------



## Павлов (2 Янв 2014)

Русич стоит 500 тыс, возникает вопрос - за что столько денег?он реально так хорош?


----------



## uri (2 Янв 2014)

в том то и дело что реально он не так хорош!тяжелый инструмент с отвратной механикой!


----------



## Павлов (2 Янв 2014)

uri писал:


> тяжелый инструмент с отвратной механикой!


а вроде написано что масса небольшая - около 12 кг!


----------



## uri (2 Янв 2014)

ну написать можно что угодно...а на деле оказывается по-другому.у тульских инструментов типа мир и русич много недостатков.начиная от жуткого скоса грифа правой клавиатуры и массивной левой и заканчивая качеством голосов.ну и цена естественно неадекватная...за эти деньги можно взять баринова юпитер,ну а там это уже совершенно другой инструмент.это вам скажет любой знающий человек.


----------



## Павлов (3 Янв 2014)

А из импортных баянов есть что нибудь достойное?


----------



## SDmitriy (3 Янв 2014)

*Павлов*, на мой взгляд, из импортных баянов можно обратить внимание на Pigini и Scandalli, а также Victoria (у Ришара Гальяно)
У итальянских баянов очень приятный звук, аккуратная внешность, но звонкости от них не ждите, мощности звука тоже нет. Они рассчитаны на эстрадную музыку и классические произведения, но с русским голосом они звучать не будут. Необходимо определить чёткое направление дальнейшего творчества, а затем подбирать инструмент.


----------



## Павлов (4 Янв 2014)

Почитал тему про выбор между Пиджини и Юпитером, и все стало предельно ясно. Забыл спросить про АККО, сильно они проигрывают Юпитеру или Миру?


----------



## uri (4 Янв 2014)

ну проигрывать то не проигрывают...просто они совсем разные. АККО сейчас делает очень хорошие и качественные инструменты.но в сравнении с юпитером,они на мой взгляд камернее.но повторюсь не хуже.раньше эти инструменты как то не очень были...мягко сказать...механика как трактор да и голоса не очень.но времена меняются...так конечно нужно послушать и акко и юпитер,сравнить, а потом выбрать для себя,что больше по душе.


----------



## Павлов (29 Янв 2014)

Увидел на днях: 





Ничего не напоминает?
Похоже с этого ретро баяна содрали дизайн баяна Мир 
Дизайн напоминает старый ламповый ретро-приемник, но самое смешное что Мир продолжают делать в этом дизайне и сейчас.





Модель называется Хоннер Атланта


----------



## Павлов (22 Фев 2014)

Народ, подскажите, у каких тембровых баянов бас в левой клавиатуре без октавного дублирования? или есть возможность отключить его
Т.е., что бы бас звучал как написано в нотах. Надеюсь, понятно выразился


----------



## VladimirL (23 Фев 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Дизайн напоминает старый ламповый ретро-приемник, но самое смешное что Мир продолжают делать в этом дизайне и сейчас.



Смотря что вам важнее. Кому-то важен дизайн, а кому-то нет.
Можно и на скрипку Страдивари стразы прилепить. А нужно?!

В моём случае, хороший Тульский "МИР", или "Ясная Поляна", не будут обменяны и на десяток лучших Итальянских/Китайских изделий. Даже если последние инкрустируют бриллиантами.


----------



## Dmvlad (23 Фев 2014)

противоречивые какие то про Мир высказывания. Кто хвалит ,а кто хает. Тут на ютубе посмотрел -послушал -немного миров, а те что есть кажется механика справа колотит.


----------



## VladimirL (23 Фев 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Кто хвалит ,а кто хает



Много факторов. Изготовление, обслуживающий мастер, исполнитель... С пониманием отношусь к тем, кто любит другие инструменты. Значит им они по душе пришлись.


----------



## Павлов (23 Фев 2014)

VladimirL писал:


> .Смотря что вам важнее. Кому-то важен дизайн, а кому-то нет.
> Можно и на скрипку Страдивари стразы прилепить. А нужно?!
> 
> В моём случае, хороший Тульский "МИР", или "Ясная Поляна", не будут обменяны и на десяток лучших Итальянских/Китайских изделий. Даже если последние инкрустируют бриллиантами.


 был удивлен узнав откуда "содран" дизайн Мира... И еще больше удивляет почему туляки до сих пор не сменили дизайн Мира.Согласитесь, дизайн устарел

А из импортных готовых баянов какой больше всего подходит для исполнения РНП? По тембру, регистрам, басу... 
С отчественными баянами все понятно, но они смотрятся не так гламурно И гораздо тяжелее


----------



## MAN (24 Фев 2014)

Павлов писал:


> А из импортных готовых баянов какой больше всего подходит для исполнения РНП? По тембру, регистрам, басу... С отчественными баянами все понятно, но они смотрятся не так гламурно И гораздо тяжелее


 Послушайте, а сами-то РНП, как и дизайн тульских баянов, не устарели разве? Достаточно ли гламурно они сейчас слушаются? И , кроме того, ведь они тоже "тяжелы", ибо непомерно отягощены смыслом и мелодией...


----------



## Павлов (24 Фев 2014)

Лично я считаю что устарел дизайн только Мира.
Насчет репертуара не ко мне. Я просто интересуюсь, на каких импортных баянах хорошо звучит народная музыка. Говорят что они подходят в основном для эстрады или классики


----------



## Jupiter (24 Фев 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Лично я считаю что устарел дизайн только Мира.
> Насчет репертуара не ко мне. Я просто интересуюсь, на каких импортных баянах хорошо звучит народная музыка. Говорят что они подходят в основном для эстрады или классики



Ни на каких... Народная музыка хорошо звучит на тех инструментах о которых писал в своём посте Новиков(к сожалению,их уже Тула таковыми не делает).Я в последние пять лет не пропустил ни одной выставки во Франкфурте- на чём только не пробовал поиграть Коробейников,Улицу и прочее из народного репертуара: про немцев не стоит и писать.У "чистых" итальянцев только пиколка(соответственно она и даёт тембр в сочетании с кларнетом и гобоем) Скандалли соответствует более-менее звуку русской народной песни(танца),но цена этих инструментов- от 11 до 18 тысяч евро. Все остальные,которые подешевле- хуже современной Ясной поляны (по звуку- а она сегодня дерьмо в сравнении с инструментами нашей юношамолодости, то есть середина 70гг.) Вы послушайте гармошку выпуска 70-80 гг. Кусок,а звук летит-бывало на одном конце деревни играет гармонист а на другом слышно каждый звук. У итальнцев ,даже "чистых"( и корпус и голоса итальянские а не что то китайско-корейское) в 6 метрах от инструмента звук просто "падает".
Так что лучше Юпитера Баринова или же Юпитера старого выпуска но реанимированного, может быть только Юпитер Баринова или же востановленный старый баян с хорошим аккордом(мастера есть хорошие везде кроме Москвы : и в Киеве и в Одессе и в Новосибирске.


----------



## MAN (25 Фев 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Лично я считаю что устарел дизайн только Мира. Насчет репертуара не ко мне.


Хорошо, воля Ваша, оставим в покое репертуар и вернёмся к дизайну инструментов. Не кажется ли Вам устаревшим внешний вид таких инструментов как скрипка или виолончель, тромбон или валторна, рояль в конце-концов? Как Вы полагаете, кто у кого и когда "содрал" дизайн этих инструментов? Не смешно ли, что в основной массе их и по сей день продолжают изготавливать в "архаическом" и "унылооднообразном" обличьи?
И если не смешно, так чего же Вы прицепились к тулякам? Дизайн баяна "Мир" они видите ли не хотят менять. А с какой стати? Добро бы это была какая-то новая, конструктивно иная модель - было бы о чём говорить, но ведь это тот же самый "Мир" (разве что худшего качества, нежели в прежние годы )!

А народная музыка, как мне кажется, звучит хорошо у того, кто по-настоящему любит её и глубоко понимает и ценит её красоту. На чём угодно: на бересте, ложках, жалейках, сопилках... да хоть на губе, а уж тем более на баяне в руках настоящего мастера.


----------



## Павлов (25 Фев 2014)

MAN писал:


> И если не смешно, так чего же Вы прицепились к тулякам? Дизайн баяна "Мир" они видите ли не хотят менять. А с какой стати? Добро бы это была какая-то новая, конструктивно иная модель - было бы о чём говорить, но ведь это тот же самый "Мир" (разве что худшего качества, нежели в прежние годы )!


Не утрируйте, никто не прицепился.Здесь высказывают свое мнение.
Просто обнаружилось откуда был скопирован дизайн Мира. Мир с ним смотрится старомодно.Дизайн 60-х годов. 
Кстати, вы в курсе насколько влияет на продажи эстетическая сторона? Туляки похоже об этом не задумываются. Баян новый, а выглядит ламповым пришельцем из ретро-эпохи

Jupiter писал:


> Ни на каких...


Спасибо за интересный и подробныйответ! Узнал все что хотел


----------



## MAN (26 Фев 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Не утрируйте, никто не прицепился.Здесь высказывают свое мнение.


 За излишне грубоватое "прицепился" приношу извинения, но я не утрирую. Кто у кого скопировал дизайн и копировал ли вообще - вопрос спорный. "Смотрится старомодно" или нет зависит, согласитесь, от того кто именно смотрит. 

Павлов писал:


> Дизайн 60-х годов


 Вынужден повториться, что дизайн современного рояля и скрипки в этом смысле гораздо более архаичен 

Павлов писал:


> Кстати, вы в курсе насколько влияет на продажи эстетическая сторона?


Вы вероятно хотели сказать её соответствие современной моде? Думаю, что в курсе, ведь я соображаю почему дуэт "Баян-MIX" более известен и популярен в широких массах, нежели, к примеру, "Саратовское трио". Я только хотел бы заметить, что бойкая "продажность" отнюдь не говорит ещё о высокой ценности, будь то хоть инструмент, хоть исполняемая на нём музыка. 
А баян (не только "Мир", а, к сожалению, баян вообще) выглядит сегодня не пришельцем, а скорее наоборот "ушельцем", ибо, как ни грустно, но практически ушёл этот замечательнейший музыкальный инструмент из занимаемой им когда-то просторной ниши вместе с соответствующим репертуаром.


----------



## Павлов (26 Фев 2014)

MAN писал:


> Вы вероятно хотели сказать её соответствие современной моде? Думаю, что в курсе, ведь я соображаю почему дуэт "Баян-MIX" более известен и популярен в широких массах, нежели, к примеру, "Саратовское трио". Я только хотел бы заметить, что бойкая "продажность" отнюдь не говорит ещё о высокой ценности, будь то хоть инструмент, хоть исполняемая на нём музыка.


А что мешает сделать "бойкую продажность" инструменту с высокой ценностью?


----------



## MAN (26 Фев 2014)

Павлов писал:


> А что мешает сделать "бойкую продажность" инструменту с высокой ценностью?


 Отсутствие такой необходимости прежде всего, я полагаю.
Если баяны "Мир" и не пользуются сейчас таким же спросом как прежде, то уж точно не из-за устаревшего дизайна. 
А Вы что же, всерьёз думаете, будто то, как выглядит правая сетка баяна "Мир", это сегодня одна из основных проблем, требующих своего скорейшего разрешения на предприятии "Тульская гармонь"?


----------



## Dmvlad (26 Фев 2014)

Спор ни о чем Ну выглядит как ламповый приемник, ну и черт с ним. Мне вот например нравится. Главное чтобы звучал, ну и над весом поработать всем производителям не мешало бы.


----------



## Павлов (26 Фев 2014)

MAN писал:


> А Вы что же, всерьёз думаете, будто то, как выглядит правая сетка баяна "Мир", это сегодня одна из основных проблем, требующих своего скорейшего разрешения на предприятии "Тульская гармонь"?


. 
Может тогда совсем свернуть производство, раз проблемы не позволяют делать нормальные современные баяны? И хохма в том, что Мир нормальный баян, но его дизайн придает ему какой-то несерьезный вид.Особенно в сравнении с современными моделями других производителей
Производство баянов - это бизнес. Что бы бизнес шел успешно, надо идти в ногу со временем. Уже сами потребители(т.е. я) начинают недоумевать, почему не меняют дизайн Мира.
Думаю что тулякам по силам осовременить Мир. Нужно ли это? Думаю что да.Во первых это вопрос вкуса, во вторых возможно это повлияет на спрос. Может быть в т.ч. и для иностранных покупателей. Обертка многое решает.

MAN писал:


> Если баяны "Мир" и не пользуются сейчас таким же спросом как прежде, то уж точно не из-за устаревшего дизайна.


А из -за чего?

MAN писал:


> Отсутствие такой необходимости прежде всего, я полагаю.


А я вижу непонимание важности дизайна в роли продаж баянов. Ладно бы, дизайн был особенный, но он содран с какого то старого Хоннера и ничего особенного не представляет.А только портит баян, имхо


----------



## VikVlDem (26 Фев 2014)

Отсутствие недорогих, но красивых, с современным дизайном баянов и является основной причиной непопулярности баяна у детей. Аккордеоны, сделанные ещё в ГДР, до сих пор и выглядят хорошо, и звучат нормально. А наши баяны тех лет уже не привлекают детей. Новые инструменты стоят дорого и родители начинающему ребёнку такой не купят, а нет хорошего инструмента- он и не выберет баян.


----------



## Jupiter (26 Фев 2014)

VikVlDem писал:


> а нет хорошего инструмента- он и не выберет баян.



Да,это правда. От инструмента в детском и юношеском возрасте на 80% зависит будующий успех. Если ребёнку не удобно заниматься, болит спина из за веса инструмента и его уонструкции,то о каких успехах можно говорить


----------



## Павлов (26 Фев 2014)

VikVlDem писал:


> Отсутствие недорогих, но красивых, с современным дизайном баянов и является основной причиной непопулярности баяна у детей


Хороший вопрос подняли!
Игрушки ведь формируют интерес ребенка на будущую жизнь.Раньше выпускали огромное количество игрушечных баянов, аккордеонов, на которых тем не менее можно было играть. 
А сейчас производители не задумываются об этом, не делают "инвестиций" в будущих потенциальных баянистов и аккордеонистов.
Производители, задумайтесь об этом. Купленный ребенку игрушечный баян или аккордеон, по доступной цене, может потом привести его к вам за настоящим баяном или аккордеоном


----------



## zet10 (26 Фев 2014)

*Павлов*,Вы правы!Есть над чем задуматься...


----------



## MAN (27 Фев 2014)

VikVlDem писал:


> Отсутствие недорогих, но красивых, с современным дизайном баянов и является основной причиной непопулярности баяна у детей.


 А вот это почти правильно. И насчёт игрушек я согласен. Только вот что это вы заладили: "бизнес да бизнес..." (слово-то какое-то... противно звучащее даже, ей богу) Раньше никакого бизнеса у нас и в помине не было, а баяны меж тем как раз делали, да ещё какие - по всему миру прославившие мастеров и исполнителей наших! В том числе и тульский "Мир","несерьёзно обёрнутый" в "содранный", якобы, с доисторического "Хонэра" дизайн. И игрушечные инструментики, кстати, тоже, как Вы сами заметить изволили.
Павлов писал:


> Производство баянов - это бизнес. Что бы бизнес шел успешно, надо идти в ногу со временем.


Разовьём мысль. Исполнение музыки на баяне - это тогда тоже бизнес, точнее говоря шоубизнес. Так ведь? И вот, значит, чтобы шоубизнес шёл успешно, надо... (это к вопросу о сравнении коммерческой успешности "Саратовского трио баянистов" и "Баян-MIX" в плане влияния на эту успешность серьёзности или несерьёзности их "эстетических обёрток" )


----------



## VikVlDem (27 Фев 2014)

Государство перестало заботиться о производстве музыкальных инструментов. Ведь такие же проблемы не только у нас. Где сейчас недорогие фортепиано, например? Ведь пианисты тоже пользуются до сих пор инструментами, сделанными в СССР и других соц. странах. А ведь баян это ещё и российский национальный инструмент. И хотя бы производству баянов для детей гос. поддержка просто необходима.


----------



## Dmvlad (27 Фев 2014)

Не решит производство детских дешевых баянов ничего. Ну появится тысяча-две желающих и все, из них останется сто-двести человек в профессионалах. Популяризация баяна-это другой разговор. И это, как я уже писал в другой ветке, задача людей профессионалов, тех кто учился дарить людям музыку и качественную музыку, с понятным и грамотно составленным репертуаром. А иначе зачем нам столько выпускников музыкальных ВУЗов? В общем то эта проблема касается не только музыкальных ВУЗов , но и вообще любой специальности у нас в стране. Но музыка не материальна и поэтому с другой стороны все проще. Если бы люди хотели своих чад учить на баяне - то учили бы. Сколько по вашему стоит форма хоккеиста? А ее надо менять растущему организму чуть ли не каждые полгода, не говоря о соревнованиях, на которые родители тратят уйму денег, однако отбоя от желающих нет. И таких или подобных примеров могу привести огромное количество. ПОПУЛЯРИЗАЦИЯ- единственный выход. Если хотите по другому то - реклама двигатель торговли. Уж если из безголосых трусОв делают звезд, то с баяном должно быть все гораздо проще.


----------



## MAN (27 Фев 2014)

VikVlDem писал:


> Государство перестало заботиться о производстве музыкальных инструментов. Ведь такие же проблемы не только у нас.


 Помилуйте! Да похоже на то, что вообще все (за исключением китайцев, которые тоже наверное присоединятся к остальным, как только под завязку затарят планету всевозможной продукцией и израсходуют до конца все её сырьевые ресурсы) уже почти перестали заботиться о каком бы то ни было нормальном производстве. Все кругом озабочены главным образом потреблением. Ну и зиждищемся на нём бизнесом этим самым, заточенным на удовлетворение им же самим в основном и навязанных, из пальца высосанных человеческих потребностей типа потребности покупать каждый год новый автомобиль, новый компьютер, планшетник, смартфон и т.д. вплоть до баяна (потому что у прежнего дизайн устарел и в этом сезоне/десятилетии/столетии уже не моден). И такому вот "идеальному потребителю", в которого превращается каждый из нас, культура по сути дела становится уже как бы и не нужна, взамен необходимости питать и развивать себя духовно, в человеке воспитывается просто ещё одного вида "непотребная потребность" - потребность в так называемом "культурном отдыхе", а проще говоря - развлечениях.
Вот. А вы изволите о выборе инструмента толковать. Тут сперва не худо бы определиться для выполнения какой именно работы сей инструмент надобен. 
А так-то я с *Павлов*ым согласен, ведь с баяном "Мир" в его традиционном "несовременном" обличье "лампового ретро-радиоприёмника" и, скажем, в блестящих обтягивающих штанах (или вовсе без оных) прыгать действительно как-то несерьёзно. Да и тяжело.


----------



## Павлов (27 Фев 2014)

MAN писал:



> А так-то я с Павловым согласен, ведь с баяном "Мир" в его традиционном "несовременном" обличье "лампового ретро-радиоприёмника" и, скажем, в блестящих обтягивающих штанах (или вовсе без оных) прыгать действительно как-то несерьёзно. Да и тяжело.


А с Пиджини? Его дизайн, кстати, в полном порядке.

Dmvlad писал:


> Не решит производство детских дешевых баянов ничего. Ну появится тысяча-две желающих и все, из них останется сто-двести человек в профессионалах.


 Что то вы мало насчитали))
А что, это плохо? Вопрос, что хотим этим решить?
А именно - сохранение и популяризация баяна и аккордеона. Повышение культурного уровня населения.Возвращение к истокам.
И совсем субъективно - сохранение фабрик и их развитие.
Для этого, необходима реклама инструмента в массах различными способами - рекламой, игрушками и тд.


----------



## Dmvlad (27 Фев 2014)

Насчитал мало?-))так вот в мою бытность в ДМШ где я учился было 5 преподавателей по классу баяна и 3 по классу аккордеона. Сейчас остался только 1 по классу баяна и у того 3-5 учеников ВСЕГО по всем классам. Оркестр уже не соберешь. Кстати давно я не слышал оркестров народников-редкость дикая. Не говорю о том , что вообще выступления баянных дел мастеров. Кулуарные выступления не в счет, туда родителей то не заманишь, не говоря о детях. А Вы говорите об игрушках Не игрушками интерес вызывается. А вот когда возникнет спрос -тогда и появится предложение, появятся и игрушки и дешевые баяны, главное Китаю не дать прорваться, вот и появляется конкуренция и работа нашим фабрикам. В общем о чем это я?...бизнес не дремлет-)) Дело за малым, работать над привлечением внимания к инструменту всем музыкальным баянным миром, иначе в наше потребительское время баяну лет через 50 быть редким и экзотическим инструментом


----------



## Павлов (27 Фев 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Не игрушками интерес вызывается.


для информации Как игрушки помогают в выборе профессии


----------



## askurpela (27 Фев 2014)

Проблема не в отсутствии игрушек и не в дизайне, а в отсутствии нормальных инструментов в ДМШ. Если в городе найдется пара-тройка новых Тулок или Вельтмейстеров, то в райцентрах полный капец - в большинстве школ старые советские баяны, которые даже новыми не играли.
Когда я пошел в ДМШ (пошел поздно, в 13 лет), там был ОДИН потрепанный "Кунгур" с дырявым мехом, и играли на нем все 11 учеников. У 6-ти дома были такие-же экземпляры, которые 30 лет ходили по рукам. Год я мучился, играя на том "Кунгуре" (он был мне мал, половина голосов плохо отвечала и т.п.) и хотел бросать учебу, хотя играл неплохо. Во 2 классе преподаватель дал мне для занятий свою личную Поляну, за что ему огромная благодарность По началу мне приходилось держать ее под углом 45 гр., но таки удалось выучиться и после 4 класса поступить в училище
Такая вот ситуация в райцентре на Полтавщине. 
Интересно, сколько талантливых детей бросило музыку из-за того "Кунгура"


----------



## Павлов (28 Фев 2014)

askurpela писал:


> Проблема не в отсутствии игрушек и не в дизайне, а в отсутствии нормальных инструментов в ДМШ.


Проблема в том что в ДМШ не идут


----------



## MAN (28 Фев 2014)

Итак, попытаемся подвести предварительные итоги обсуждения.
1. Баяны фабрики "Зонта" (Белоруссия)
vit74 писал:


> Полная ерунда по механике, а по звуку ещё хуже


 у них Jupiter писал:


> "плавает" аккорд из-за плохой "посадки" на резонаторы и летят голоса из-за качества тех же резонаторов


2. uri писал:


> Баяны "Мир" и ему подобные это тяжелые некачественные инструменты...


uri писал:


> "Русич" - тяжелый инструмент с отвратной механикой!


 У "Мира" к тому же устарел дизайн и вообще он "содран" с доисторического немецкого кнопочника.
3. У PIGINI c дизайном всё нормально, но он совершенно не годится для исполнения народной музыки.
4. Баянов, которые для этого годятся, теперь уже не делают.


----------



## Dmvlad (28 Фев 2014)

Опять двадцать пять... В моей ветке по выбору инструмента, баян "Мир" назвали неплохим инструментом. Чему и кому верить? М-да...
Насчет "Русича" Тульская фабрика заявляет, что механику левой поменяли, улучшили, теперь баян стал весить 12,5 кг.


----------



## MAN (28 Фев 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> В моей ветке по выбору инструмента баян "Мир" назвали неплохим инструментом. Чему и кому верить? М-да...


Своим глазам, своим ушам лучше всего




На последнем видео, если я не ошибаюсь, А. Романов играет "Утушку" на инструменте нашего *Magistr*-а, на предыдущем - баянист некогда игравший с Гридиным в ансамбле "Россия", на самом первом - аккомпанирует певице нынешний худрук и гл. дирижёр "России" Д. Дмитриенко.
И все они играют на тяжёлых некачественных инструментах с несерьёзным "ворованным" дизайном... :biggrin:


----------



## uri (28 Фев 2014)

Господи,да пусть играют на здоровье. это еще ничего не значит. MAN,вы сами держали в руках "Мир" который сейчас делают?все познается в сравнении.сравнивая к примеру Юпитер Баринова и Мир,которые примерно в одной ценовой категории,не думаю что сравнение будет в пользу Мира. вы привели цитату из моего поста про механику,обосную-держал в руках новый инструмент,механика ЗАПАДАЕТ!я молчу про неоднородный ход...это первое. второе-главный критерий инструмента это удобство, у Мира этим и не пахнет,к примеру:большой скос грифа,громоздкая левая.по поводу дизайна вы сколько угодно можете спорить друзья,но это инструмент концертный,и играть на нем на публике и из этого следует что дизайн имеет очень большое значение,т.к на концерт люди идут не только слушать но и смотреть.это факт.вообще бесполезно спорить про инструменты,на вкус и цвет...но все же если концертный баян то-Юпитер...


----------



## Dmvlad (28 Фев 2014)

В общем это вечный спор "Юпитер", "Акко", Туляки. Голосовалку на первой странице надо сделать и все споры кончатся.
А что за мастер Дабышкин такой у Баринова есть?


----------



## zet10 (28 Фев 2014)

*Dmvlad*,это Вы о Юпитере который в Петербурге продается?


----------



## Dmvlad (28 Фев 2014)

*zet10
*Так Точно!


----------



## zet10 (28 Фев 2014)

Мастера такого я не слышал,да и цену ЛОМЯТ!
310 тыс за Юниор это очень круто!


----------



## Dmvlad (28 Фев 2014)

Цена -это отдельная история-)) АККО -Маэстро новый 390 тыс. и тут 310 тыс., ясно что ломят. (тут история была у меня, ружье себе присмотрел немецкое 1938 года, раритетное, красивое, гравировка одна чего стоит, так тоже ломили. Итог в три раза дешевле взял.)

А вот по мастеру баяна -вопрос большой, не слышал даже про такого.


----------



## Павлов (1 Мар 2014)

MAN писал:


> И все они играют на тяжёлых некачественных инструментах с несерьёзным "ворованным" дизайном...


Еще раз повторю, не утрируйте!Вы в состоянии отличить скопированное и сворованное? Несерьезное и устаревшее? 
Мир имеет свою нишу на сцене, и достойно звучит.Но ему требуется обновление дизайна.И только дизайна. В нынешнем дизайне Мир не имеет индивидуальности и выглядит морально устаревшим. Этот тот случай, когда "обертка портит товар". Не стоит спорить с очевидными вещами, ради спора.
Устаревшим смотрится его округлый гриф,как на трофейном немецком кнопочном аккордеоне. Округлый корпус тоже.
Решетка, про которую я уже говорил.
А так же нелепый шильдик. Буква"и" в кружке, и сбоку прилеплена нота.Что это ?))
А на новых моделях ко всему этому еще и добавили роспись)) Получился "ретроприемник расписнный под хохлому"))





На этом фото хорошо видно, как округлость грифа и углов придает баяну ретро-дизайн. 
На баяне "Русь" такой же округлый ретро-гриф, похожий на клюв утконоса.


----------



## Dmvlad (1 Мар 2014)

Повторюсь, а мне дизайн "лампового приемника" нравится-)) Кстати ничего плохого в этом нет. Все лучшее звуковое оборудование собирается под заказ и кто понимает заказывает его именно на лампах, это стоит бешенных денег 
Никто например не сказал, что там в "Мире" не так в плане игры на нем (кроме того, что тяжелая левая сторона)? Может звучит плохо? Голоса хрипят? Неудобная правая? Клавиши скользкие? Кроме дизайна в игровом плане чем плох этот баян? А то спор ни о чем...


----------



## Павлов (1 Мар 2014)

Ради интереса поэкспериментировал с дизайном, получилось плохо, но более менее дает представление. На правом рисунке, инструмент выглядит более современно и серьезно,хотя решетка портит впечатление.Может я неправ


----------



## Dmvlad (1 Мар 2014)

Ваш дизайн тоже неплохой товарищ Павлов-)И гриф потоньше на нем, только я бы высоту немного уменьшил, решетку и регистры поменял и будет практически "Юпитер"-))
И все таки что за мастер В.Дабышкин?


----------



## Павлов (1 Мар 2014)

Это просто для сравнения. Как пример, насколько меняется восприятие баяна от мелочей. Конечно, дизайн надо доводить. Может быть, тогда Мир займет достойное место на сцене и у исполнителей, а не как сейчас, в роли баяна второго ряда

Dmvlad писал:


> И гриф потоньше на нем, только я бы высоту немного уменьшил, решетку и регистры поменял и будет практически "Юпитер"-))


 сейчас все баяны так или иначе похожи на Юпитер или Пиджини. Это нормально. У пианистов ведь тоже единый стандарт. Но разное звучание, как и у баянов


----------



## MAN (3 Мар 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Ради интереса поэкспериментировал с дизайном, получилось плохо


Вот тут я с Вами совершенно согласен , как впрочем и с тем, что "хохломе" действительно совершенно не место на таком солидном баяне. Но спорить о том, что современнее и серьёзнее - округлое или угловатое, я тоже считаю бессмысленным, хотя по-моему Ваш трапециевидный гриф идёт "Миру" не более, чем корове седло. А лучше обращу-ка я ваше внимание на ещё одного музыканта, довольно-таки небезызвестного, вполне вроде бы современного и пользующегося, как мне кажется, немалым успехом, несмотря на округлый, похожий на клюв утконоса ретро-гриф его инструмента (хотя играет он вовсе и не на баяне "Мир", и даже не на старинном "Хонэре") и решётку, которая нередко оказывается у него вовсе снята (видимо как раз из-за того, что уж тоже очень портит внешний вид :biggrin: )


----------



## Павлов (3 Мар 2014)

MAN писал:


> хотя по-моему Ваш трапециевидный гриф идёт "Миру" не более, чем корове седло. А лучше обращу-ка я ваше внимание на ещё одного музыканта, довольно-таки небезызвестного, вполне вроде бы современного и пользующегося, как мне кажется, немалым успехом, несмотря на округлый,похожий на клюв утконоса ретро-гриф его инструмента


Интересная у вас логика :sarcasti: 
На Виктории такой гриф смотрится как раз очень органично.
Попробуйте представить Р.Гальяно с Миром в руках. :biggrin: Раз на нем такой же гриф


----------



## Dmvlad (3 Мар 2014)

Дизайн -это хорошо, но играешь не на дизайне, а на инструменте - который должен ЗВУЧАТЬ. Что вы зацепились ни о чем?
Что за мастер голосов В. Дабышкин у Баринова? :biggrin:


----------



## MAN (3 Мар 2014)

Павлов писал:


> На Виктории такой гриф смотрится как раз очень органично.


 По мне, так и на "Мире" тоже вполне. А вот форма, обозначенная Вами, ну никак не вписывается в его общий облик.

Павлов писал:


> Попробуйте представить Р.Гальяно с Миром в руках. :biggrin: Раз на нем такой же гриф


Пусть уж Гальяно играет на "Виктории" с миром, а с "Миром" мы лучше представим себе... Виктора... Фёдоровича


----------



## vev (3 Мар 2014)

Похоже, что МИРолюбивая тема вошла в цикл 
По-мне так не в дизайне дело - все это веяние моды: сегодня углы, а завтра скругленный гриф. "Ноги, крылья. Главное хвост" Звук должен быть у инструмента и этот звук должен комфортно извлекаться из баяна. Старые тульские баяны не очень то современно выглядят, но это ни в коей мере не умоляем их достоинств


----------



## Павлов (3 Мар 2014)

vev писал:


> Старые тульские баяны не очень то современно выглядят, но это ни в коей мере не умоляем их достоинств


Никто не ругает их, наоборот предлагают способ улучшить их популярность и востребованность.

MAN писал:


> А вот форма, обозначенная Вами, ну никак не вписывается в его общий облик.


Со старой решеткой да. 
Я не стал пририсовывать на него новую решетку, пусть этим занимаются дизайнеры на фабрике. 
Хотя знаете, учитывая наши реальности, и дизайнерский "гений" туляков, лучше оставить Мир таким какой он есть. Они не смогут сделать ничего лучшего. Или сделают какого нибудь монстра. Лично я подумывал о покупке Мира в перспективе, но не буду это делать из за ретро-дизайна.


----------



## Dmvlad (4 Мар 2014)

*Павлов*
Вот вы говорили о дизайне, а чем вам вот этот Тульский дизайн не нравится? Концертный заказной баян Тульской фабрики. Декларируют как новинку.







Вполне современно выглядит. Обратите внимание на решетку,никаких ассоциаций не возникает?


----------



## MAN (4 Мар 2014)

Павлов писал:


> лучше оставить Мир таким какой он есть


 Ну вот мы и пришли с Вами к единому мнению. Хотя и с разных сторон. 

Dmvlad писал:


> а чем вам вот этот Тульский дизайн не нравится? Концертный заказной баян Тульской фабрики. Обратите внимание на решетку,никаких ассоциаций не возникает?


На нефритовой юбке ацтекской богини рек и озер Чальчиутликуэ, покровительницы путешествующих по воде, супруги бога дождя и грома Тлалока, ромб, говорят, символизирует плодородие. Что же может означать правая сетка тульского баяна, рисунок которой образует отверстия-ромбы, и, главное, у кого она позаимствована, остаётся только гадать. :biggrin:
Одно можно сказать точно: такую решётку для баяна тульские дизайнеры придумали тоже не вчера


----------



## Павлов (4 Мар 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Вот вы говорили о дизайне, а чем вам вот этот Тульский дизайн не нравится? Концертный заказной баян Тульской фабрики. Декларируют как новинку.
> Вполне современно выглядит. Обратите внимание на решетку,никаких ассоциаций не возникает?


А как он по звуку?
На вид конечно субъективно больше нравится,чем Мир.Но после того,как довелось послушать Мир, захотелось его. Но дизайн абсолютно не нравится.Вот такой парадокс.

MAN писал:


> Ну вот мы и пришли с Вами к единому мнению. Хотя и с разных сторон


Мнение то одно, но пока туляки не поймут кое чего, этот прекрасный баян не будет пользоваться спросом. И более того, сойдет с производства, как морально устаревшая модель.А этого не хотелось бы. Мне не нравится звучание Юпитера
Хотя не знаю, может они уже делают что-то более лучшее по звучанию, чем Мир. Но вроде нет.


----------



## ze_go (4 Мар 2014)

Павлов писал:


> что-то более лучшее по звучанию, чем Мир


что-то более лучшее по звучанию, чем "Мир" - это опять таки "Юпитер" Бариновской фабрики с "именным" аккордом


----------



## Dmvlad (5 Мар 2014)

*Павлов
А как он по звуку?*

Самому интересно. Это обновленный "Русич". Левая по механике, как говорят производители облегченная и в правой чего то там улучшено. Вес 12,3 кг, габаритные размеры 460х230х460. Ценник не гуманный и по разным источникам от 500 до 550 тыс. 

*Мне не нравится звучание Юпитера*

Мне, если честно, тоже не всегда нравится. Если разобраться, учитывая что много тульских мастеров сейчас в АККО работает, то АККО как раз что надо, правая -звучание ближе к Тульскому, левая к Юпитеру. Цены конечно тоже не гуманные, но по сравнению со всеми остальными производителями - терпимые, отчасти наверное из-за того, что есть выбор по диапазонам и комплектациям. 
Ну и интересно было бы послушать как звучит тот самый заказной Тульский баян "Русь" в уменьшенном и облегченном корпусе, плюс поиграть бы немного-как он в удобстве по игре. Кстати ни разу не видел на том же Ютубе, чтобы студенты или артисты играли на Тульских баянах, все стараются взять Акко или Юпитер, либо импортные инструменты.


----------



## Павлов (5 Мар 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Кстати ни разу не видел на том же Ютубе, чтобы студенты или артисты играли на Тульских баянах, все стараются взять Акко или Юпитер, либо импортные инструменты.


Да вот я о том же! Туляки не могут создать нормальную репутацию своим инструментам.Хотя по звучанию тот же Мир очень неплох.

ze_go писал:


> что-то более лучшее по звучанию, чем "Мир" - это опять таки "Юпитер" Бариновской фабрики с "именным" аккордом


Я говорил про лучшее по звучанию из других тульских баянов.


----------



## Dmvlad (5 Мар 2014)

Все верно. Подход к раскрутке своей продукции Юпитера(ов) и Акко совершенно другой, и их популярность во многом зависит от грамотного менеджмента(как я не люблю это слово!, но это так). Созданы легенды - аккорды, мастера, грамотно привлекались лучшие музыканты для привлечения внимания к инструментам, выпускают не количество инструментов, а немного качественных, чего Тульская фабрика не делает. Она пытается выехать за счет прошлой славы фабрики, что само по себе утопия. Соответственно возникает куча вопросов к этим инструментам таких как нестабильное качество, дизайн тот же и все это при высоких ценах на свою продукцию, в которые вложено все что только можно и нужно ли? Может над организацией производства надо лучше поработать? Уменьшением накладных, снижением цены? Аппетитов хозяев? Если так дальше пойдет, то на мой взгляд не долго жить Тулякам, а жаль, ведь могут делать и все есть для производства качественной продукции.


----------



## MAN (5 Мар 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Все верно. Подход к раскрутке своей продукции Юпитера(ов) и Акко совершенно другой, и их популярность во многом зависит от грамотного менеджмента(как я не люблю это слово!, но это так). Созданы легенды - аккорды, мастера, грамотно привлекались лучшие музыканты для привлечения внимания к инструментам, выпускают не количество инструментов, а немного качественных, чего Тульская фабрика не делает.


 Зато "Юпитер" и "АККО" кой-чего другого не делают! А именно доступных по цене моделей для начального обучения и любителей! И гармоней они не делают. А "Тульская гармонь" делает! От детских игрушечных до заказных концертных. В конце-то концов серьёзный инструмент всё равно изготавливается как правило по индивидуальному заказу и я не верю, что на Тульской фабрике ничего не смогут Вам предложить, если Вы изъявите желание заказать у них баян "Мир", но с изменённым в соответствии с Вашим вкусом дизайном.
Гораздо интереснее могут ли они сегодня изготавливать не "одёжку", а "начинку" для баянов того же качества, что и прежде, если учесть, что многие мастера из Тулы работают теперь на "АККО" и престиж этой профессии за последние годы явно не поднялся, а значит достойной смены ушедшим специалистам скорее всего нет.


----------



## Dmvlad (5 Мар 2014)

Рынок требует другого. Количество сейчас ни к чему, учитывая интерес к обучению игре на баяне. У туляков есть один большой плюс в производстве-они всегда могут увеличить количество рядовой продукции, сейчас же востребованность все таки больше в качестве. Ну или другой вариант, как отдельное направление-заказные баяны с широким ассортиментом, своими мастерами, которые разрабатываются конечно же не за счет одного-двух заказчиков (что повышает цену в разы и это становится никому не интересно). Поэтому проще заказать инструмент (да и дешевле для заказчика, спокойней если хотите) уже проработанный и проверенный временем на других фабриках (опять те же Юпитер или Акко).


----------



## Alex KZ (5 Мар 2014)

Уважаемые форумчане.
Просветите пожалуйста невежу. Это что за "Юпитер"? Чья фабрика? И можно ли его приобрести на *долгое* использование с извлечением красивых и утончённых звуков. Продают здесь: http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/novyy_2014_goda_bayan_yupiter_
gotovovybornyy_271230966

Спасибо.
С уважением, Александр.






Вот он.


----------



## Павлов (5 Мар 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Вот вы говорили о дизайне, а чем вам вот этот Тульский дизайн не нравится? Концертный заказной баян Тульской фабрики. Декларируют как новинку.
> Вполне современно выглядит. Обратите внимание на решетку,никаких ассоциаций не возникает?


Ого, я не видел его. Это новинка!Интересно, как он по звуку?Очень рад что туляки сделали эту модель. Если этот баян звучит не хуже Мира, то он увеличит спрос на тульские баяны.Вид у него приятный
Dmvlad писал:


> Мне, если честно, тоже не всегда нравится (звучание Юпитера).


Я вчера придирчиво слушал один Юпитер. Бас - слабый. Регистр "баян" звучит немного "пластмассово". Но конечно механика в идеале, ответ тоже. Мир звучит воздушнее, не так резко. Более по "баянному". Регистр "баян" на нем больше похож на звучание цельнопланочных двухголосных баянов.


----------



## Dmvlad (6 Мар 2014)

Узнал я насчет баяна-новинки в Туле, девушка все очень приятно объяснила.
Баян "Тула" концертный, 106/64х120/58–IV­­–15(7)+7, 5-ти рядный, 15 регистров, 7 подбородочных регистров, правая и левая механика улучшена. Голосовая часть: цельнопланочная, цена (если сейчас заказывать) будет от 360до 400 тыс рублей, зависит от стоимости комплектующих, которые они берут в Италии. Инструмент как я понял, полностью



самостоятельный и не привязан к каким-либо моделям выпускаемым на фабрике. Голоса изготавливаются и настраиваются Тульскими мастерами. У них есть отдельный цех, который занимается заказными баянами. Правую механику собирает один, левую другой, корпус третий, собирает четвертый ну и тд. По звуку правая близка к Миру, левая слабее чем у Русича, и близка к Юпитеру. Изготовлено и отпущено пока около 10 баянов, поэтому услышать и увидеть их в натуре пока не предоставляется возможным. Задал вопрос, почему Русич такой дорогой? Ответ -потому что ручной труд на сегодня не дешевый (а вот у меня заказчики наоборот не понимают почему ручной труд должен быть дорогим) В общем в кратце вот так.


----------



## zet10 (6 Мар 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> цена (если сейчас заказывать) будет от 360до 400 тыс рублей, зависит от стоимости комплектующих, которые они берут в Италии. Инструмент как я понял, полностью самостоятельный и не привязан к каким-либо моделям выпускаемым на фабрике


 Уж если речь зашла о дизайне и данной "Тульской новинке".
Этот Баян фирмы "Фантини" (изменена только решетка,дабы придать Тульское новаторство).
Тула закупала у нас несколько корпусов с механиками в свое время,попыталась добавить свои голоса и представить это как "Новый Тульский Баян".На мой взгляд ни чего хорошего из этой затеи у них не получилось,баяны оказались не удачные... и не Италия и не Тула,а не пойми чего...
Уж лучше бы держали бы на уровне свою марку "Мир","Тула","Ясная Поляна"!


----------



## Павлов (6 Мар 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> По звуку правая близка к Миру, левая слабее чем у Русича, и близка к Юпитеру


Dmvlad,Спасибо за интересную информацию! понятно,это Фантини с тульскими голосами, но хоть выглядит приятно 
у Русича мощная левая?Русич вообще как по звуку?лучше Мира?

zet10 писал:


> На мой взгляд ни чего хорошего из этой затеи у них не получилось,баяны оказались не удачные... и не Италия и не Тула,а не пойми чего...


Вы про звучание или внешний вид?


----------



## zet10 (6 Мар 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Вы про звучание или внешний вид?


Естественно про звучание!
По поводу внешнего вида скажу Вам так...
Глупо было копировать Тулякам итальянский баян! Какой смысл в этом,если этот дизайн уже есть и изготавливается в Италии.И те кто интерисуется итальянскими баянами берут их у нас на прямую,а не ждут когда из них получится "гибрид содружества".
Все таки Нужно усовершенствовать свои баяны,а они в Туле были очень даже отличные в свое время!(правда это было давно)
А не звучит инструмент потому,что итальянские корпуса не расчитаны на цельную планку.


----------



## Павлов (6 Мар 2014)

Тот же Мир, содранный с Хоннера. zet10 писал:


> Все таки Нужно усовершенствовать свои баяны


вот я и писал про улучшение Мира,но они опять предпочитают каки е то обходные маневры, вместо того что бы довести до совершенства свои модели


----------



## zet10 (6 Мар 2014)

*Павлов*,
Вы приезжайте в сентябре на выставку в Москве.
Туляки там наверняка будут выставляться.
Возможно к тому времени у них появится что то более совершенное,а заодно посмотрите и попробуете Итальянские инструменты.


----------



## Alex KZ (7 Мар 2014)

*zet10*,
Простите, что вмешиваюсь в разговор. КОГДА и где проводится в Москве выставка баянов? Я просто новичок в баянных делах. Но быстро учусь 
Спасибо.
С уважением, Александр.


----------



## zet10 (8 Мар 2014)

*Alex KZ*,
В сентябре в Сокольниках,точное число и павильон для муз. Инструментов сообщу в Августе.
Так что держите со мной связь.


----------



## AlexDm (8 Мар 2014)

Мой сын играет на Зонте уже почти семь лет, никаких нареканий на качество инструмента нет, хорошо держит строй, отличная лёгкая, бесшумная механика. Обошёлся он нам в 6800 евриков. Поэтому прихожу к выводу, что среди моделей Юпитера или АККО тоже чаще встречаются инструменты, от которых хотелось бы ожидать лучшего звучания, ну и есть конечно шедевры, но они, как правило, изготавливаются для известных исполнителей. Не спешите так отзываться о Зонте, среди них есть достойные экземпляры!


----------



## dreyko (8 Мар 2014)

*MAN*,
я считаю что тула неплохой инструмент) 





(извините, но нету возможности сделать фото самого баяна, а это старое фото)
3 подбородника добавили, и ещё там с голосами покопались немного, и супер )


----------



## Gross (8 Мар 2014)

*dreyko*,
ого, Тула 302 нарисовалась! Кому-то повезло, а у меня опыт общения с сим шедевром... Где-то на 2-м году эксплуатации начали одна за другой ломаться пружины клапанов выборки. У меня ни одной, наверно, пружины родной не осталось, все самодельные. Остальные прелести этого изделия можно и не упоминать- мелочь на фоне регулярных переборок левого механизма


----------



## zet10 (12 Мар 2014)

AlexDm писал:


> Обошёлся он нам в 6800 евриков


Очень дорого он Вам обошелся!AlexDm писал:


> Не спешите так отзываться о Зонте, среди них есть достойные экземпляры!


У каждого производителя есть достойные экземпляры.
Но речь идет о том что ,производителям нужно пытаться поднять качество всех "массово поточных" инструментов,а не отдельных экземпляров...а с этим беда!.



dreyko писал:


> я считаю что тула неплохой инструмент)


Жгет народ))
Если кто хочет остатся без рук и спины,то я советую только этот баян "ТУЛА 302"!
"ТУЛА 302" - это кратчайший путь от исскуства до инвалидного кресла!! Ура!


----------



## Павлов (12 Мар 2014)

Моим знакомым нравится левша,говорят что звук намного мягче у чем Юпитера, и басов и аккорда таких больше нет ни у одного баяна.


----------



## zet10 (12 Мар 2014)

*Павлов*
Левша уж больно грамозкий,тяжелый и неудобный инструмент.
Хотя Аккорд иногда попадался у этого инструмента действительно звучащий.


----------



## Павлов (13 Мар 2014)

zet10 писал:


> Левша уж больно грамозкий,тяжелый и неудобный инструмент.
> Хотя Аккорд иногда попадался у этого инструмента действительно звучащий.


сегодня ради интереса попрошу поиграть на нем
ДОБАВЛЕНО 
Ну вот, посравнивали сегодня с пристрастием Левшу и Юпитер Левша просто огромный по размеру ,тяжелый, взвесили на безмене - 17 кг 300 грамм. 
По звуку сравнивали на регистах "баян"," баян с пикколо" и "тутти"
На регистре "баян" Юпитер по красоте звука уступает, звук пластмассовый, на баян похож лишь отдаленно, в сравнении это было очень заметно.
На "баян с пикколо" Левша звучит слабее, чем Юпитер, но минус ли это, затрудняюсь сказать.
На "тутти" Юпитер звучит мощнее, но звук у него более жесткий и метталический. 
Сравнивали звучание левой клавиатуры - здесь Левша никому не оставляет шансов,звук густой, мощный, бас объемный. Аккорд очень сочный. Здесь Юпитер проигрывает.
В целом у Юпитера равномернее ответ и более яркий звук, но при этом он немного металлический.У левши же звук мягче и камернее. Правда на вид она выглядит ретро немного, но с другой стороны, может благодаря такому размеру так хорошо звучит бас и аккорд. Мое мнение - по левой стороне у левши нет конкурентов, такое вот впечатление после сегодняшнего сравнения


----------



## zet10 (13 Мар 2014)

*Павлов*,
Я Вам могу со всей ответственностью заявить,что инструмент который весит 17 кг 300 грамм,категорически противопоказан к обучению!
И это самый главный минус,который перебивает все плюсы!
В плане звука соглашусь с Вами,хотя это уже ни чего не меняет учитывая вес инструмента.


----------



## Павлов (13 Мар 2014)

zet10 писал:


> Я Вам могу со всей ответственностью заявить,что инструмент который весит 17 кг 300 грамм,категорически противопоказан к обучению!


Согласен. Правда я не знаю, все ли они так весят.Может есть более легкие.Левый полукорпус у него очень массивный 
Я сам уже отучился, мне он не показался особо тяжелым, но стоя играть на нем конечно нереально.


----------



## zet10 (13 Мар 2014)

*Павлов*,
По весу они все одинаковые ,более легких к сожалению они не выпускали.


----------



## Павлов (13 Мар 2014)

zet10 писал:


> более легких к сожалению они не выпускали


мне вес не доставил особо неудобств, звук понравился, но дизайн конечно устаревший, хотя может именно из за таких размеров получилась такая хорошая левая сторона.

В целом, если бы не вес и чуть чуть угловатый дизайн, баян не хуже Юпитера. У Юпитера просто звук мощнее, но тембр металлический, не совсем "баянный".
Если сравнивать отдельно звучание, то Левша звучит интереснее, хотя ответ в правой не равномерный. Но в принципе, это не сильно портит впечатление.Хотя, можно поспорить

У нас принято свое не ценить, а импортному поклоняться. Никакой Пиджини и рядом не стоял с левшой по красоте звука, сочности баса и аккорда.


----------



## MAN (14 Мар 2014)

zet10 писал:


> *Павлов*,
> По весу они все одинаковые ,более легких к сожалению они не выпускали.


 Откуда же тогда мог взяться вот этот экземпляр? Со слов автора видео (00:25 - 00:35) вес его инструмента составляет ~ 15,3 кг, стало быть этот "Левша" на 2 кг легче, чем описываемый *Павлов*ым.


----------



## Павлов (14 Мар 2014)

может погрешность весов?мы меряли на весах для чемоданов но 15 по ощущениям, маловато для него


----------



## zet10 (14 Мар 2014)

*MAN*,
Это уже начинает напоминать разговоры участников соревнований по штанге,но никак не музыкантов.


----------



## MAN (14 Мар 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Может погрешность весов? Мы меряли на весах для чемоданов , но 15 по ощущениям маловато для него.


Мне кажется, что ваш безмен, если и обманул вас, то не слишком сильно. А суть дела скорее всего в том, что в вашем "Левше" просто все планки латунные. Можете Вы мне как штангист штангисту подтвердить или опровергнуть эту догадку? :crazy:


----------



## zet10 (14 Мар 2014)

*MAN*,
:biggrin: :dance1: :crazy:
Отлично! Как всегда с юмором!


----------



## Павлов (14 Мар 2014)

MAN писал:


> А суть дела скорее всего в том, что в вашем "Левше" просто все планки латунные


спросил, нет, там дюралевые планки. Тяжелый видимо из за монументальной конструкции. Кстати, на вашем видео автор говорит что есть левши с кусковыми планками, может из за этого легче


----------



## диапазон64 (15 Мар 2014)

Павлов, 

Забудьте за Левшу ! Просто выкиньте её из головы! У меня был такой в прошлом. Вспоминаю как страшный сон. Играя на таком, можно легко без левой руки остаться. Левое предплечье у меня по ночам воспалялось от неимоверноЙ тяжести левого полукорпуса... 

Баян Левша- это ГРОБ ! 

Вам zet10 правильно разъяснил его главный минус.


----------



## Павлов (15 Мар 2014)

диапазон64 писал:


> Забудьте за Левшу ! Просто выкиньте её из головы! Баян Левша- это ГРОБ !


уже слышал такие отзывы, в основном это отзывы или студентов, или тех, кто не ценит свое, а ведется на красивые импортные обертки. 
Зря вы так про хороший баян. Звучит он очень хорошо.Его звук ,можно сказать, компенсирует его массу. :biggrin: он конечно не для тремоло и не для рикошетов, и не для смури.

диапазон64 писал:


> У меня был такой в прошлом. Вспоминаю как страшный сон. Играя на таком, можно легко без левой руки остаться. Левое предплечье у меня по ночам воспалялось от неимоверноЙ тяжести левого полукорпуса...


 Самое смешное, что владелец левши, которую мы сравнивали с юпитером, работает с танцорами на ней по 3-4 часа ежедневно. И ничего вроде, не жалуется, спрошу еще сегодня :unknown:


----------



## uri (15 Мар 2014)

Павлов,ну купите левшу и радуйтесь ее красивому звуку...вам не кажется странным что студенты как раз не играют на левше?отказались от этого гроба как раз по пречине его веса,и это факт.можно найти и придумать элементы конфетки в любом г..не,но суть от этого не поменяется...аккордеон ленинград и баян левша это гробы.сами поиграйте на нем часа 2 и убедитесь...


----------



## Dmvlad (15 Мар 2014)

А на чем играют студенты? Нуууу... кроме Юпитера и АККО? Тула 401, Мир, Итальянцы?


----------



## zet10 (15 Мар 2014)

*Dmvlad*,Абсолютно точно,именно на них и играют в большинстве своем.


----------



## Павлов (16 Мар 2014)

uri писал:


> Павлов,ну купите левшу и радуйтесь ее красивому звуку...вам не кажется странным что студенты как раз не играют на левше?отказались от этого гроба как раз по пречине его веса,и это факт.можно найти и придумать элементы конфетки в любом г..не,но суть от этого не поменяется...аккордеон ленинград и баян левша это гробы.сами поиграйте на нем часа 2 и убедитесь...


Наравится вам ее называть "гробом". Вот скажите, есть баяны которые звучат так же как она?Меня просто поразило звучание левой, и насколько отличается от Юпитера по "душевности "звучания правой.
Может ее специально сделали такого размера и веса, что бы добиться объемного глубокого звучания?Ну веса может быть нет, а размера да.Но он потянул за собой вес, как то так.
Ориентироваться на студентов не стоит, что они понимают? Они покупают все брендовое,хвалятся друг перед другом, а потом продают. :biggrin: Тем более в 80е годы студенты как раз играли на левшах.И не жаловались.
Отказались наверное не сколько от веса, а из за того, что считают баян "неполноценным" - т.к. на нем всего 4 ряда. Если бы было 5 рядов, левша была бы популярнее. :biggrin: Правда,если сказать начистоту, 5 рядов толком никто не использует :biggrin:Но мода есть мода.Неважно как звучит, важно,сколько рядов :biggrin: 
Звучит она достойно, а левая уделывает Юпитер.На вид мне не очень понравилась из за несуразной огромной правой стороны и нелепой решетки, которая опять все портит. Но это понятно, их хоть сейчас не выпускают.
Спросил знакомого, как он играет на нем по несколько часов ежедневно, говорит, что играть не трудно, трудно носить :biggrin:


----------



## uri (16 Мар 2014)

Павлов,интересные представления у вас о инструментах.но спорить не буду,ибо бесполезно.


----------



## Dmvlad (16 Мар 2014)

*Павлов*,

если честно , то я бы не спорил с людьми профессионалами. Все-таки им виднее, и некоторые вещи надо просто воспринимать как истину. Ну и самому пробовать играть при возможности на разных инструментах, прежде чем что-либо определять для себя, дабы потом не кусать локти. Ну разве что есть возможность иметь два инструмента сразу


----------



## Павлов (16 Мар 2014)

Я хотел сказать, что для студентов он не очень подходит из-за массы, и отсутствия 5го ряда.Ведь студенты изучают примение 5-го ряда в исполнении.
Но где-то в выступлениях профессионалами - почему бы и нет? Ее звучание это позволяет. Только немножко дизайн осовременить.


----------



## Alex KZ (18 Мар 2014)

Добрый день уважаемые форумчане.
А что Вы думаете про инструменты компании Farinelli?
На авито.ру предлагают юниорские по 25000. Что это за "машинки"?
Спасибо.
С уважением, Александр.


----------



## Xzibit (18 Мар 2014)

*Alex KZ*,
Хотите коротко и ясно? - Хлам одим словом.Как и все китайские.На личном опыте проверено.


----------



## Dmvlad (18 Мар 2014)

*Alex KZ*,

обратись к zet10, думаю поможет, не откажет, хоть он и говорит, что слушать надо инструмент, но понятно, где Казахстан , а где Москва. доверься уж-))


----------



## Павлов (18 Мар 2014)

Народ, а кто нибудь ставил цельные планки в Тулу -302?


----------



## zet10 (18 Мар 2014)

*Alex KZ*,
"Но у Юры кроме Бариновского Юпитера или в крайнем случае Фантини ничего нормально не играет. Может оно и так на самом деле."


Это как понять?поясните.
Вы такие заявления делаете,можно подумать что я с Вами встречался когда то.
Вы наверное приезжали и пробовали наши инструменты что б делать такие выводы?)).
А вообще,как я понял Вы сами не знаете какой Вам инструмент нужен, из разряда "ищу то ,сам не знаю что".


----------



## Dmvlad (19 Мар 2014)

*Alex KZ*,

Ну тогда ой... Действительно Вы не знаете чего хотите. В ближайших городах до Москвы, найти инструмент добрый очень сложно. Надеюсь цены Вы изучили на инструменты новые и не новые, разных моделей? Сделали вывод? Либо играйте уже на чем играли. Советовать в данном случае считаю бессмысленным...Вам уже тут много сказали уже


----------



## Alex KZ (19 Мар 2014)

zet10 писал:


> Это как понять?поясните.
> Вы такие заявления делаете,можно подумать что я с Вами встречался когда то.
> Вы наверное приезжали и пробовали наши инструменты что б делать такие выводы?)).
> А вообще,как я понял Вы сами не знаете какой Вам инструмент нужен, из разряда "ищу то ,сам не знаю что".



Простите ради Бога, если я Вас обидел.
Я действительно полнейший дилетант в инструментах. И именно поэтому ищу "то - не знаю что". 
Да я согласен с Вами Юрий, что за хороший инструмент надо платить и платить НЕМАЛО. Вот я и подбираю инструмент с оптимальным соотношением цена-качество для учащегося ДМШ. 
А вчера чисто случайно нашёл объявление о FARINELLI, (вроде как итальянское название). Пообщался с продавцом. Вот и задал публике вопрос об этом баяне.
Извините ещё раз за необдуманные слова, уважаемый Юрий Жмодик. Просто солидные производители при ценообразовании ориентируются на европейских и московских потребителей. А Вы оглянитесь на глубинку. 
Хотя считаю этот разговор бессмысленным. Сейчас же сотру своё сообщение.
С уважением, Александр.


----------



## zet10 (19 Мар 2014)

*Alex KZ*,
Farinelli это Китай!,самый некачественный инструмент который только можно купить,одним словом ХЛАМ.
Уж лучше тогда купите хороший б/у тульский баян,это будет как минимум лучше раз так в десять!


----------



## Alex KZ (19 Мар 2014)

zet10 писал:


> Farinelli это Китай!,самый некачественный инструмент который только можно купить,одним словом ХЛАМ.



А с виду КРАСАВЕЦ.
Чем-то на Гусаровский Юпитер похож.
Спасибо, принял Ваши рекомендации к сведению.
С уважением, Александр.


----------



## vev (19 Мар 2014)

*Alex KZ*,

Есть еще нельзя, но на хлеб уже мажется


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (13 Май 2016)

Доброго здоровья баянистам. Посоветуйте, я баянист любитель, но много кое что могу изобразить. Хочу купить тульский баян, но ещё старого образца, в отличном состояни из дерева ещё сделан. Лет ему 30-40 сказали так. Но продавец не знает с какой он планкой. Подскажите если кто знает, кая в нём стоит планка цельная или кусковая? вот его фото Спасибо если кто ответит


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Май 2016)

Вытащить 4 шпильки, отсоединить полукорпус и заглянуть внутрь- никак?
А про "отличное состояние", кстати, у Вас откуда сведения, если Вы внутрь не глядели?
Баяну не 30-40, а 50-60 лет. Там надо изучать всё до мелочей. Когда и какие были ремонты, когда и кем делалась перезаливка планок и прочее. Если за 60 лет ничего не делалось- там про "отличное состояние" может сказать только продавец, нехороший человек.


----------



## zet10 (13 Май 2016)

Планка кусковая. Выглядет на фото отлично. Цена ему максимум 5 а если реально то не больше тройки...ну как то вот так...


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (14 Май 2016)

Всем огромное спасибо, за ответ.


 Помогите, посоветуйте, какой баян можно выбрать, для свадебно банкетной халтурной работы.  Спасибо !


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (24 Май 2016)

Всем доброго здоровья.что мне делать не знаю Купил баян мелодия Тульский. Брална авито в Туле, но в магазине. Когда привёз домой. Половина кнопок в левой руке провалены. При транспортировке не закрепили механику (продавцы этого даже не знали). получилрсь как бы заклинивание. Прошу совета, что мне делать? Спасибо. с уважением


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (24 Май 2016)

Всем доброго здоровья.что мне делать не знаю Купил баян мелодия Тульский. Брална авито в Туле, но в магазине. Когда привёз домой. Половина кнопок в левой руке провалены. При транспортировке не закрепили механику (продавцы этого даже не знали). получилрсь как бы заклинивание. Прошу совета, что мне делать? Спасибо. с уважением


----------



## zet10 (24 Май 2016)

Нести к мастеру и платить ещё


----------



## zet10 (24 Май 2016)

А как это понять в магазине на Авито? Если это магазин верните обратно, хотя я в этом очень сомневаюсь что это магазин... А вообще это Ваша вина,смотрели был нормальный,а принесли домой все провалилось, может Вы по дороге его уронили?))... И ещё. ...инструмент явно бу был,а в б/у в левую клавиатуру Вам ни кто фиксатор ставить не будет!


----------



## glory (25 Май 2016)

Ничего там особо страшного нет... Для начала возьмите пинцет и попробуйте вставить выпавшие клавиши назад. Очень может быть что этим все и закончится... Во всяком случае хуже уже не будет...


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (25 Май 2016)

glory писал:Спасибо всем музыкантам за ответ. Всё дело в том что я покупал его в Туле по объвлению на авито , но с доставкой в Ростов. Они когда отправляли Транс. компанией,  сказали всё проверили было всё нормально. Наверное кофр кидали при перевозке и что там струсили.


----------



## vev (25 Май 2016)

*ЮрийКазакБаянко*,

Вы сняли бы крышку с левого полукорпуса и бросили б сюда фото того, что внутри. Было б понятнее


----------



## ze_go (25 Май 2016)

vev (25.05.2016, 10:37) писал:


> Вы сняли бы крышку с левого полукорпуса и бросили б сюда фото того, что внутри. Было б понятнее


 точно!


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (31 Май 2016)

Всем здравствуйте! Отремонтировали мой баян, при транспортировке выскочила кнопка и всё заклинило.
Подскажите если кто знает: чем можно оттереть желтизну на кнопках правой руки? Спасибо.


----------

